# Crappie Hitting Big Lures



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Over and over for the past 2 weeks we have been proving that you don't need small hooks and small bait to catch Crappie! We have been catching crappie from 9 to 15.5 inches on FULL SIZE Crank Baits and swimbaits that are 3 to 4 INCHES with 1/8 to 1/4 oz heads and 1/0 to 2/0 hooks. The Crappie have just been smashing the swimbaits and most have the entire lure in their mouths. We started going this route to try and stop catching so many dinks but it really didn't matter, they continue to hit the Big Baits but it is so much easier to remove big hooks safely! Good Fishing To All!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

This is the first year that I ever "targeted" crappie. I always caught them on my bass plugs and spinners. Once you find their school and know the depth, I think they'll bite just about anything if they're hungry.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

They really seem to like the KVD silent squarebill crank,between my brother and me we've caught a pretty good amount on it this year. I've always caught them on a Rapala DT series crank and they always seem to smash the cranks. I've always caught them while fishing for bass and it was always a little nice surprise. It's still amazing to see a dink hit a big lure no matter the species.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that they have spawned...it's time to play and see what all they will hit...time to break out all the Bass stuff!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

We've always had good luck on bass cranks....try throwing a rattle trap.....give u a few jerks and let it pause for a second or two....they usually hit on the pause.....my buddy caught a 15.25" crappie on a 4" Money minnow one time.....awesome fish that was returned......Goodluck!


----------

